# 1 GB Graphics Card for Intel D102GGC2



## bad_till_bones (Dec 7, 2009)

*Guys, 

I have Intel D102GGC2 mother board n a RAM of 2 GB (the max it can support).  Planning to but an 1GB Graphics Card.  Have couple of queries - 

- What would be the best buy? (Range up to Rs. 5000)
- Will my mother board support a 1GB graphics card?


*


----------



## asingh (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, it will support. A HD4650 should be nice.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 7, 2009)

asigh said:


> Yes, it will support. A HD4650 should be nice.


*thnx mate....

But, wht abt a Nvidia geforce one? Any particular model?*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2009)

bad_till_bones said:


> *thnx mate....
> 
> But, wht abt a Nvidia geforce one? Any particular model?*



For the nvidia counterpart i guess the 9500gt should suffice your needs.Look for palit or msi versions.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2009)

Why going for Radeon 4650 or 9500 GT. They are under performer card.  And bad_till_bones, just buying a 1 GB card won't let u play all the games in good details. You need a good GPU also. 
So opt for Nvidia 9600GSO/GT or ATI 4670 GDDR3 based cards. All of them are available ubder 5k.
My suggestion is XFX 9600 GSO 768 MB. Remember the brand. This is a special edition card from XFX which is a better performer than other 9600 GT cards. Go for it. Price is around 4.2k. don't go for GSO from other brands.
ATI based best solution will be PowerColor AX4670 1GB. Price is around 5k.

But remember 9600 is a better performer than 4670. But 4670 consumes less power and hence u don't need a very good SMPS to run it.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

^^
Yes, correct.



> They have the same number of stream processors and the same 128-bit memory bus. 4650 has slower core and memory clocks so it won't perform as well with games. In addition, the memory is also half as fast as the 4670 since it only has DDR2 as opposed to GDDR3, which is a major hinderance for game performance, especially with the small memory bus. I'd suggest the 4670 over the 4650.



I purposely suggested him the 'lower' ATI, card, cause his system is really out dated. Also was not sure about his PSU.


----------



## layzee (Dec 8, 2009)

The 9600GT is a very good choice indeed.
If there are issues with the power connector try the Zotac 9600GT ECO


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 8, 2009)

*Thnx for the input guys....

Plz let me know how can I find out if there would be any power related issues? Like how to know if the SMPS is OK enough to give optimum power supply to the 9600GT card?*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2009)

what PSU r u having?
is it the inbuilt one present in your cabinet or separately bought? Also mention the Wattage of the PSU.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 8, 2009)

Cilus said:


> what PSU r u having?
> is it the inbuilt one present in your cabinet or separately bought? Also mention the Wattage of the PSU.


*Should I look at the SMPS Sticker for this info? Pls guide *


----------



## CA50 (Dec 8, 2009)

^^ yeah look for brand and power rating


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 8, 2009)

*Its a local make n only thing written is - 

Supports up to 350W

BTW - Any freeware which can measure this? So that I can provide more details....*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2009)

Then you have to purchase a good PSU for you.
For running 9600 or 4670 I think Zebronics 500W platinum will be ok.
price is around 1.8k. Alternatively Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k is another good buy.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 8, 2009)

*Hope I can test the card on my existing SMPS?  Any harm in that?*


----------



## Cilus (Dec 8, 2009)

Please don't try. Even for running my age old 6600 GT card I need a local PSU with 450W rated PSU. If you try running 9600GT DDR3 or 4670 in a local 350W rated one, then there is a high chance that either ur Card or SMPS will get damaged. Other parts may also be damaged.
check the page *www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9600gt_us.html 
for detail information about power requirement of 9600 card. Its minimum req is truly 300W PSU.


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

+1 to Cilus. 

@OP:
Please be careful, Cilus is speaking out of good experience. Do not try to 'test' it. Get a good 'psu'. Give us a budget, we can advice.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 8, 2009)

Get a sapphire 4670 512mb ~ 4k and zebronics 500w platinium ~ 1.2-1.5k 
Total will be around Rs500 more then your budget but worth it .
As far a your current psu , the 4670 will definately work on that ................................... but only for few months and then you will loose both .
And no need for a 1gb card , you will hardly notice any improvement .

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

PS : Forum is getting mad , i cant c my posts .

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

PS : Forum is getting mad , i cant c my posts .


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 8, 2009)

*So, the final word from you guys is - 

SMPS - Zebronics 500W
Video Card - Nvidia geforce 9600GT

So - 

- Intel D102GGC2
- Dual Core 2.8 Ghz
- 2 GB RAM
- Nvidia GeForce 9600GT

Would be an above avg gaming m/c? *


----------



## asingh (Dec 8, 2009)

^^
Depends what resolution you play at. It will just be medium level. Not above average for sure. The processor is old. Chipset is outdated.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 8, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^yep!!


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 8, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Depends what resolution you play at. It will just be medium level. Not above average for sure. The processor is old. Chipset is outdated.





CA50 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^yep!!



*Oops!!!!

hmmm...  But what type of games it can run?

Will I be able to play games like Ashes Cricket 2009, NFS Shift etc?

BTW - Asigh, I have sent u one PM; kindly reply to that one too....
*


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

bad_till_bones said:


> *Oops!!!!
> 
> hmmm...  But what type of games it can run?
> 
> ...


Not sure about shift, but Cricket 09 should be playable. Whoever suggested Zebronics platinum 500w, it is not 80% or more efficient. Don't buy PSU's which are not this. Have a look at Gigabyte 460W Superb @ 2.2k.

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

EDIT: Shift should also be playable.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 13, 2009)

*Guys can anyone confirm me the current price for 9600GT card?*


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

4.5-4.7k, Don't pay anything above 5k for it. I am talking about 9600GT 512MB.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 13, 2009)

*thnx

Whats the price of the 1 GB 9600GT?

And is it fine to but a 512MB version instead of the 1 GB?  Will I be able to play high end graphics game with the 512MB card?
*


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

A 1GB card will mean some thing only if you have a powerful GPU, not unless it is >=4850. 9600GT 1GB will be 5.3k or so, and is a waste of money. You'll be able to play most games at 1280x1024, but not all.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 13, 2009)

*Lil confusing....
Anyways, wht u guys finally suggest? I want my system to support most of the games. Currently, my config is - 

D102GGC2
Dual Core 2.8 GHz
2 GB RAM.

Wht minimum upgrades I require to play most of the games? Thnx*


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2009)

^^ Screen size


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 13, 2009)

U can play all the current titles and upcoming games in 9600GT but may not with high settings and higher resolution.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 14, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ Screen size



*1024 X 768*



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> U can play all the current titles and upcoming games in 9600GT but may not with high settings and higher resolution.



*Thnx.... *


----------



## layzee (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess 9600GT should suffice for 1024X768


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

bad_till_bones said:


> *1024 X 768*
> 
> 
> 
> *Thnx.... *


Do you have some kind of a problem in posting normally? Please do not use bold letters unless you want to highlight a part of your statement as all of us are perfectly capable of reading non-bold posts.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 14, 2009)

Krow said:


> Do you have some kind of a problem in posting normally? Please do not use bold letters unless you want to highlight a part of your statement as all of us are perfectly capable of reading non-bold posts.



I had no intentions of shouting.  And why should I, if I am asking for help.... 

I am sorry, if in any way I caused inconvenience 

Now, would you pls tell me the latest price for 9600GT 1GB card & Cool Master 500W SMPS.  And, are there two versions of 9600GT 1GB card?  If yes, which one is better?

Thanks.


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

bad_till_bones said:


> I had no intentions of shouting.  And why should I, if I am asking for help....
> 
> I am sorry, if in any way I caused inconvenience


Thanks a lot, for changing to non-bold. 


> Now, would you pls tell me the latest price for 9600GT 1GB card & Cool Master 500W SMPS.  And, are there two versions of 9600GT 1GB card?  If yes, which one is better?
> 
> Thanks.


Cooler Master Extreme 500W is a bad and horrible unit. Do NOT go for it. Better alternatives are Gigabyte 460W @ 2.2k and Seasonic S12II Bronze 380W @ 3k. The latter is better, do not be fooled by the wattage.

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 PM ----------

9600GT 512MB is more than enough, no need for 1GB. Get 9800GT 512MB @ 5.5k instead of 9600GT 1GB @ 5.4k.

So, it is either:

9600GT 512MB @ 4.5k
OR
9800GT 512MB @ 5.5k


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 14, 2009)

Thnx a lot mate....

So, 9800GT 512MB with Gigabyte 460W PSU wud be Ok.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2009)

@ resolution of 1024X768, 9600 will be enough. Krow suggested a good solution. You can also go for the *XFX 9600 GSO 768 MB DDR2 version*. Its a special edition card which is better performer than other 9600GT based cards. It has a price of 4.2k only and even the Zebronics 500W PSU will be enough to run it (althogh go for the Gigabyte one). It was best buy lower end card in last Digit Gfx card review.
*Remember only go for XFX 9600 GSO.* Other 9600 GSO cards from different company won't give you the performance boost


----------



## bad_till_bones (Dec 14, 2009)

But 9800GT 512 MB is a better performer than XFX 9600 GSO 768 MB DDR2 version.  Right? 

N Gigabyte 460W PSU wud be enough for 9800GT....


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 1, 2010)

BTW -  Can I install 9800GT 512MB on D102GGC2 mother board?


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know if the PSU will suffice, but you can install the card on your board. IIRC, it has PCI-e x16 slot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 1, 2010)

I have had similar board before(DG101GGC). Don't worry, it supports most of the recent budget range cards if matched with correct PSU. I will solidly recommend you to change your MOBO first. It is a very old board. So, squeezing your GFX card to max would be a hurdle on that.


----------



## asingh (Jan 1, 2010)

^^ I had it too. It supports PCI Express x 16


----------



## layzee (Jan 1, 2010)

Intel first introduced PCI-Ex x16 support in the 915 series.


----------



## asingh (Jan 1, 2010)

^ So...?

*Link to specification.*

D101GGC
*images.tigerdirect.com/itemDetails/I69-2119/I69-2119-out3-hl.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2010)

Stay with ur current PSU and simply buy a HD4670 512MB GDDr3 @ ~4.5k

Best buy and low power consumption make this an ideal choice with ur existing configuration


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry guys....  Was late on reading all these useful comments. 

Went to Nehru place yesterday & bought a Leadtek Winfast PX9800GT 1GB card & Cooler Master 500W PSU (GigaByte was not available).  Yet to install these on my compi.

Couple of doubts - 

1. The card does not have a 6 or 8 pin power connector.  Is this a genuine piece? And do I really required a Cooler Master 500W PSU?  Hope I have not wasted my bucks....

2. The PSU will fit in my PC's cabinet with the fan pointing towards the ground. FAN inside the cabinet; blowing air on the MOBO.  Is this the way it is


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess this is the card you would have got.

*rwlabs.com/images/articles/leadtek/px9800gt_pe/feata.jpg

It is an energy efficient model, so does not need separate connectors. And you can read the specifications from here. It needs a minimum 400W PSU, so you PSU should be fine as per the rating...but another question...below..

Which exact model is it. Is it "Cooler Master Extreme 500W".

The PSU should be mounted in such a way "that the fan blows air outside the cabinet". Never to the motherboard.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2010)

Good buy, happy gaming


----------



## Krow (Jan 3, 2010)

If it is CM Extreme 500W then  Good card!


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 3, 2010)

asigh said:


> Which exact model is it. Is it "Cooler Master Extreme 500W".
> 
> The PSU should be mounted in such a way "that the fan blows air outside the cabinet". Never to the motherboard.



Mate, the first requirement is that the power slot should be placed on the outer side (back) of the cabinet.... rite? 

This setting automatically places the fan inside the cabinet facing down to the earth.  I asked the same thing to the shop keeper, to which his reply was that this model is installed like this only.  I know a lil weird....

And.... I have got the HDMI one.  Leadtek Winfast PX9800GT HDMI


----------



## asingh (Jan 3, 2010)

^^ Cannot get you. Post some image. Which PSU model.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 3, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^ Cannot get you. Post some image. Which PSU model.



Leadtek WinFast PX9800 GT 1GB HDMI -

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/8977/cardu.jpg



Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 500W - 

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/8383/coolermaster.jpg

Now about the fan positioning of this PSU....  If you install the PSU according to the screw's design provided (circled in RED); the fan would automatically point towards the ground & would be inside the cabinet only.


----------



## asingh (Jan 4, 2010)

^^
Fan pointing to the ground is all right. Hopefully the cabinet should have a duct / cuts..where the fans are.

Second thing, why you got this PSU. *Krow* had clearly told you not to pick this. Post #34


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 4, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Fan pointing to the ground is all right. Hopefully the cabinet should have a duct / cuts..where the fans are.



As I said FAN is pointing towards the ground; so it is completely inside the cabinet; not against any wall of the cabinet (hope I am making myself clear).  However, just below the PSU slot there is a grill sort of opening in the cabinet.  Hopefully, tht wud be ok.

Sample Cabinet....

*www.desiupload.com/out.php/i380220_samplecabinet.jpg

The only difference is; this sample cabinet has a fan just below the SMPS slot.  However, mine just has a grill opening there.  But, hope it would act as a sufficient vent.... 



asigh said:


> Second thing, why you got this PSU. *Krow* had clearly told you not to pick this. Post #34



About PSU, only this piece was available.  And the things were getting really stretched bcoz of my job timing.  Just see the date when I started this thread.... lol

N about the card, 9800GT 512MB was around 6k and I got this 1GB piece for 6.4K


----------

